# Repticon-Baltimore 5/24-5/25



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey froggers,i will be vending again at Repticon-Baltimore this upcoming Sat./Sun. and will have an awesome selection of dart frogs,captive bred by me,to offer at great prices.I will also have some beautiful terrarium size bromeliads,live tropical pillow moss(grows and looks great in terrariums/vivs!),some select wood décor,and a variety of feeders (isos,springtails,fruitflies) I should also have some ''NOT SO COMMON" plant cuttings to offer.Look forward to seeing you guys/girls this weekend,so stop by and say hi! I will be vending under the name" Captain Ron's- Tropical Visions"

Thanks,Ron


----------

